# مدى صحة كلمة "الشفافية"



## طالب علم

نتداول كلمة "الشفافية" كثيراً 
فهل هي صحيحة أم أنها من الأخطاء الشائعة ؟
وذلك من حيث الوزن الصرفي 

حبذا لو تكون الإجابات مفصلة من أصحاب الخبرة


----------



## rayloom

"الشفافية" مصدر صناعي مثل "جاهلية" و"ديموقراطية" و"علمانية" و"فروسية" و"حرية" وغير ذلك من المصادر الصناعية. أصله شفّاف وزيدت ياء النسبة (في الأصل) والتاء لتكوين المصدر. وخففت الفاء لتخفيف النطق. وقد أجاز ذلك مجمع اللغة العربية.

عموما، تجد هنا شرحا لمسألتك تحديدا وغير ذلك من استعمالات المصدر الصناعي.


----------



## طالب علم

حاولت أن أشكرك مسبقاً لكن خطأً ما حدث في الإرسال

فشكراً جزيلاً على الرد المفصّل وخصوصاً الرابط 

إلا أن السؤال الذي لا يزال يراودني هو : لماذا لا نقول "الشفوفية" اعتماداً على المصدر "شفوفاً"؟

لك منّي الشكر الجزيل


----------



## شخص ما

طالب علم said:


> إلا أن السؤال الذي لا يزال يراودني هو : لماذا لا نقول "الشفوفية" اعتماداً على المصدر "شفوفاً"؟



إن دققت جيداً يا أخي الكريم في الأمثلة التي ذكرها أخي الفاضل
ستجد أن المصر الصناعي عبارة عن الصفة مضاف لها الياء والتاء المربوطة
وليس المصدر كما تظن
جاهل --> جاهلية وهكذا


----------

